# BumGenius Problem



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Ever since I got my BumGenius diapers (1.0 & 2.0) about 10 months ago I have done nothing but rave about them. I love these diapers and have never ever had a problem with them... That is until about 3 weeks ago. My tabs started separating and they would no longer stick to the diaper. I would look at my son and his diaper would be in his pant leg.

I emailed baby cotton bottoms and they sent me replacement tabs. I guess that's good if you sew but I do not. I had to send my diapers to my mother who lives 3 1/2 hours away and let her repair them for me. We had to use disposables for over a week.

I don't know, I guess I was irked that I not only had to have my 1.0's repaired but also my 2.0's which weren't as old.

Just wanted to send out a warning that this may happen to you and I hope you are a better seamstress than myself.


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

The same thing is happening to me. I need to get the repair tabs too. Luckily I just got a sewing machine but I know that the new tabs are going to look like crap when I get them on, because I am a newby sewer.







I don't think I like BGs anymore. (Even though they are the only diaper that work overnight for us.) I think I might try Haute Pockets.


----------



## mommy2gwen (Jan 15, 2007)

I have had my 2.0's for a few months now and I notice when I pick up my son, his diaper starts to come undone. I dont even use these dipes all the time (love my FB!) and the velcro is so weak already. Am I going to have to repair them every few months. GRRRR. My SIL has a sewing machine, but she has enough things on her plate so I dont want to bother her with fixing my dipes. GRRRR.

I just cannot get over how weak the velcro has become!

Dawn


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

So I've noticed the same thing! I don't think I need the tabs replaced yet but I can see us going in that directs sooner than later and I've only had mine for about 5 months. The other thing I've noticed is that on one diaper (out of 6) the
elastic around the leg (sorry can't remember proper term) is not as tight as on our other BM 2.0's. I noticed it when I started to hang dry them during sunny weather and could compare them all hanging in a row. What could I do about that?


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

A good, professional retail company that respected their customers would either replace the item or would have you return it and would make the repairs and then it back. They shouldn't just assume that you know how to repair it because if you aren't knowledgeable you can affect the performance of the diaper. I don't like their tabs anyway. Sure they provide a great fit, but they get pilly really fast, which is a mark of cheap fibers. At $16-$18 a diaper I'd expect better.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

:


----------



## feest (May 25, 2007)

the fact they have replacement tabs on hand is a bit of a red flag if you ask me.....i would complaine to bumgenius...for heavens sake they cost a small fortune


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

The same thing happened with my BGs (and the leg elastic thing, too). I did a quick stitch around the edges of the tabs to sew the halves back together. I don't sew, either, so it's really primitive, but it works. I ordered some more AIOs from Bumware, which I loooooove...they use much stronger "velcro" stuff and have worked much, much better for us. Plus, I got a couple cute embroidered ones. The BGs are now relegated to last resort (if everything else is in the laundry). I use them with a doubler so that my son doesn't end up soaked. Yeah, they suck.

Now I'm having a whole different problem...my son has figured out how to get out of his clothes and his diapers. I'm thinking duct tape might work








.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Even though these diapers are one size and should fit until my DS is out of diapers, I really don't think they are made to last that long. Mine are less than 5 months old and looking like crap already - There is no way they will last another 1-2 years.


----------



## mamamommy (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the info ladies. I have one Bg 2.0 OS. I have been really wanting to try some of the aio's but I'm starting to reconsider







:


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

I mean don't get me wrong I use them everyday and they are part of a small stash but one would hope they could stand the test of time.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh how sad. I have 6 BG aios and LOVE them! I've only had them a few months though.


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Tabs not sticking is an easily fixable issue primarily related to line drying or pulling the tabs apart while the diaper is still warm out of the dryer. You just need to reset the "hooks" on your tabs by drying your diapers in the dryer on high heat and letting them cool COMPLETELY before removing the tabs from the laundry tabs. Sometimes it takes two cycles to see this resolved, but it does fix the "non-sticky" issue.

If tabs are separating or coming apart, this is a defect. Our manufacturer put somebody new into that position a while back and she was attaching the tabs to the diaper incorrectly. There is a *right* way to do it so they do not come apart. This has been long resolved, but I'm sure that there are still diapers out there that will need addressed. If you have one of those diapers, just let us know and we'll get you a new one.

If you have a problem or a question, we're always happy to help... you can email customer service at [email protected] or call us at 888-332-2243. If needed, I'm always available directly at [email protected].


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay so I'm curious. I didn't know you were allowed to dry 1.0's on high heat? How are you supposed to fix the not sticking problem with them? Also, I am not sure why I was sent 2 repair kits if you are offering to replace the defective diapers.


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Okay so I'm curious. I didn't know you were allowed to dry 1.0's on high heat? How are you supposed to fix the not sticking problem with them? Also, I am not sure why I was sent 2 repair kits if you are offering to replace the defective diapers.

It shouldn't hurt your 1.0s to dry them a couple of times to rest your velcro.

My message above explains exactly how this should have been handled - if you were working through our customer service. After reviewing Mothering's posting policies it seems to be that it would be more appropriate if we took further conversation on the specifics of your situation to email. Could you email me at [email protected], please?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Jenn, my tab-not-sticking problem is with the loop part, not the hooks. The loop across the front of the pocket is the same as what's on the washing tabs on the newer bamboo fitted I have, not like normal fluffy loop, and it's just gone flat over time. I don't want to risk drying them if it won't help. What's your experience, will it help?


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Most of mine are okay, but a couple did this- I'm a snap fan anymore (oh if HHs snapped lol).


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
Jenn, my tab-not-sticking problem is with the loop part, not the hooks. The loop across the front of the pocket is the same as what's on the washing tabs on the newer bamboo fitted I have, not like normal fluffy loop, and it's just gone flat over time. I don't want to risk drying them if it won't help. What's your experience, will it help?

That is an original (like first-run) bumGenius and all those have been replaced as we've found the customers who bought them. Send it back and you'll get a brand-new 2.0.


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

My issue is with the elastic. It's pilly and doesn't look nice anymore. And I don't even use my bumGenius diapers constantly. I'm not too impressed with these diapers with how awful they look in such a short period of time.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kochanyk* 
(oh if HHs snapped lol).

HH's just came out with a version that has snaps and velcro. (wuwu!) I hope to be selling them on my website within the next day or two. www.sunflowersandsunshine.com and am definitely going to get a few for myself as well to test them out.


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going to try this stuff and see if it works for us. The replacement tabs are worth a shot.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyddeville* 
My issue is with the elastic. It's pilly and doesn't look nice anymore. And I don't even use my bumGenius diapers constantly. I'm not too impressed with these diapers with how awful they look in such a short period of time.

Yep, they look worn out in no time. Just this morning I noticed a tab separating on a 2.0. Guess I get to contact customer service now.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Jenn, I emailed you but I haven't heard back yet. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I emailed about a couple I have issues with too. Let see how it goes.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh man! I am sad to see this thread...we just bought a dozen BG 2.0's 2 weeks ago. And we use them all the time. I have noticed the tabs already look crappy...aw, this sucks.








Anika


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

Is this mainly a problem with the 2.0's? I just bought some 1.0's from a mom on ds, one never used, one like new. I just wanted to try these as the haute pocket left red marks on ds's thighs.


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird* 
Is this mainly a problem with the 2.0's? I just bought some 1.0's from a mom on ds, one never used, one like new. I just wanted to try these as the haute pocket left red marks on ds's thighs.

The diapers I'm having a tab problem with are 1.0s. I sent an email to customer service and I'm going to be sending them my diapers on Monday (next time I can get to the Post Office). I would be thrilled if they were fixed or replaced.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh man I could cry seeing this thread...I just bought 9 of these for my DD and with our budget getting tight as DH and I pay for next semesters classes for school I am not going to be able to afford new diapers anytime soon and needed these to hold up







:


----------



## ranchchic (Jun 3, 2006)

My friend had the same issue with the tabs. Mine, however, look great still. I have been using BG for almost a year and no problems. I have never dried mine in the dryer--maybe that wears out the tabs faster? Just a thought.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Oh man! I am sad to see this thread...we just bought a dozen BG 2.0's 2 weeks ago. And we use them all the time. I have noticed the tabs already look crappy...aw, this sucks.








Anika









:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't want everybody to get discouraged and panic. These problems are fixable and the customer service is excellent. Many many people use them with no problems. I have love everything about them except for this, but like I said it's fixable and from what I'm told shouldn't be happening on the new ones.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

I had a bunch of 1.0s where the tabs were fraying or separating. I don't sew and don't have a sewing machine, so I emailed Cottonbabies and asked what I can do about it.
They said to just mail them the diapers and they'll either repair or replace.

So I did (in 2 batches, cuz I couldn't part with them all at once!) and they replaced them with brand new 2.0s. I couldn't be happier with the speed and results. YMMV, but I say, if you're having troubles, just email them and lay it all out and they'll do their best to make you happy.


----------



## GinaNY (Aug 30, 2006)

YIKES! I tried these and loved them so much I just ordered 3 more BM 2.0 today! I am keeping this info although I am praying I won't need it. T







:


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 10 bG pockets and 2 bG AIOs for my daughter, and haven't had any problems yet (thankfully). I will say that I do notice some piling on the stretchy tabs, but I launder daily and realize there will be some wear and tear. I am hopeful that we won't have any velcro problems in the future...fingers crossed!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still waiting to hear back from Jenn. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

I sent my diapers in to Cottonbabies on Thursday. Today (Monday), I received and email _and_ a phone call to say replacements were put in the mail. I'm really impressed with the customer service. Very friendly, helpful and PROMPT!! I'm looking forward to the new diapers and I'm really hoping the tab issue is resolved. I'll be ordering from them again, even if it's for other CDing products, because I really do appreciate customer service like that.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildflowerjenn* 
Tabs not sticking is an easily fixable issue primarily related to *line drying* or pulling the tabs apart while the diaper is still warm out of the dryer.

just to clarify....you are saying this problem can also happen if I line dry my bg's?? I.e., I shouldn't line dry?


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenlaana* 
HH's just came out with a version that has snaps and velcro. (wuwu!) I hope to be selling them on my website within the next day or two. www.sunflowersandsunshine.com and am definitely going to get a few for myself as well to test them out.

Wicked cool thank you!


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I'm still waiting to hear back from Jenn. I will let you guys know how it goes.

Darcy,

I found your email in my spam folder on 6/10 and I sent you a reply very, very early that morning. I sent you another message today (the email you sent this morning made it into my Inbox). Can you check your spam folder and make sure that we're not both getting filtered? I promise, I am not ignoring you.









Thanks, Darcy!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Just adding my couple of pennies....don't panic. I have 3 BG AIOs that we use _a lot_, especially when daddy watches him. They are washed and dryed (dryer and line) daily and we haven't had problems. I had a problem with them repelling one time and believe it was my own error. I fixed that by stripping them. Other than that, they have worked very well for the past 8 months.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Wonderful, thank you very much Jenn - excellent customer service!

eta: I have a BG bamboo fitted with velcro tabs which I use a lot and absolutely love, same for the cotton babies microfibre inserts.


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know if it's just me, or it's the elastic in the stretchy tabs. I don't have my bumGenius 2.0 diapers in constant rotation, and they look pretty bad now. The front elastic is also awfully pilly. I haven't dried them in the dryer, except for once since Jenn said that would help the elastic hold better. I just feel like they should be holding up better for being $18 each!!!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Ha, I win-- we have 36 BG 2.0!!! dh fell in love with them. I've had a few leaks (no way it's build up as our machine was brand new and we only use planet in correct amounts) BUT we love 'em still. But they better hold up or we'd need to get it redressed somehow... we def can't buy new for this kid, and we'd like to use them beyond-- that's the whole point of OS!!







I trust CB will step up if nec. tho, they are a great co!! and hopefully the dipes will be fine of course


----------



## kleines (Mar 28, 2007)

We have about 12 BG 2.0 in our rotation and have had no problems with them at all. We are relatively new to CD, so DH uses these daily. They get washed a lot. I really love the convience of them, and they seem to be holding up really well (after about 6 months). I wouldn't worry about your diapes, if they do break it sounds like CB has great customer service!!


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

Just chiming in to encourage anyone having problems to contact Cottonbabies. I had problems with 1.0s (leaky) and I sent them back, and they sent me new, lovely, non-leaking 2.0s as replacements. I am so, so happy with the customer service, and BGOS are going to make up most of our stash from now on (I have 12 at this point and will get more as DD outgrows our other dipes that aren't one size).


----------

